# juiced2 mit einen normalem controller spielen geht das?



## i3810jaz (28. Mai 2010)

mich nerft eben das man wenn man mit controler spielen will sich den spezial controller kaufen muss gibts da einen ausweg?? Bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2010)

Ich konnte mit meinem Speedlink Controller das Game auch nicht zocken.


----------



## boerigard (28. Mai 2010)

Mit dem speziellen Controller meinst du den XBox 360 Controller, oder?

O.k. die Lösung heißt hier wohl xinputemu (bzw. der Nachfolger x360ce vibmod):
ToCA EDIT -> Download Manager -> Member Updates -> XBOX 360 v3.0 Controller Emulator XBCD Mod v1.1
Juiced 2 hab ich selber nicht, aber es steht in der Readme drin, dass es unterstützt wird.
Aus dem Archive kopierst du die xbox360cemu.ini und die xinput1_3.dll ins Juiced 2 Verzeichnis. Und zwar genau dort hin, wo auch die Juiced-Exe liegt.
Beim Starten von Juiced solltest du jetzt einen kurzen Piep-Ton aus deinen PC-Speaker hören (falls einer angeklemmt ist).

Und jetzt schau mal, wie weit der Controller jetzt erkannt wird. Die Grundeinstellungen sind AFAIK für einen Logitech PS2 Controller. Für andere Controller musst du ein wenig mit der xbox360cemu.ini rumspielen.
Dabei hilft dir auch die XInputTest.exe aus dem Archive. Kopiere die gleich mal mit ins Juiced-Verzeichnis. Wenn du die XInputTest.exe startet, zeigt er dir, wie deine Buttons gemappt sind.


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch einen von speedlink, ja der hat auch das ps2 desing müsste also glatt laufen


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Mai 2010)

das mit der den dateien hat schonmal funktioniert ich habs noch fein getunt konnts aber noch nicht testen


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Mai 2010)

funktioniert


----------

